# My dog LOVE the wood stove



## Fi-Q (Dec 16, 2009)

If she would have got closer, she would probablly have burn!! I'm not home those days, but the wife is saying that the dog only move out of there to eat and to go outside, and after 2 min she's crying to get back inside. I guess that Mini-Pei don't like Canadian Winter.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 16, 2009)

You might check and see if he's still breathing?


----------



## Fi-Q (Dec 16, 2009)

Breating and alive... as alive as a lazy dog can be...  !!


----------



## smokinj (Dec 16, 2009)

Fi-Q said:
			
		

> Breating and alive... as alive as a lazy dog can be... !!



maybe add a pillow for him...lol


----------



## ShenValSteve (Dec 17, 2009)

I love it!  My littlest dog (22 lbs) is half French Bulldog and half Shiba Inu and he loves the stove too.


----------



## Corriewf (Dec 17, 2009)

Flames look like a face and a hand. Awesome!


----------



## Haybale (Dec 17, 2009)

I am afraid my black lab might combust at some point  She is literally hot to the touch while laying next to the stove.  After awhile she gets up panting and changes location only to go right back a bit later.


----------



## billb3 (Dec 17, 2009)

You let her out without mittens and a Winter Coat ?


Needs a bed and a blanket.


----------



## rover47 (Dec 17, 2009)

ShenValSteve, a french bull dog and sheba inu? My goodness, that must have some disposition. Does it have the sheba tail? Our Sheba will almost climb thru the glass door trying to get hotter. After all it IS her insert.!  Got a pic? would love to see it.


----------



## CrawfordCentury (Dec 17, 2009)

That there pooch looks stiff as a board. Is it thawing out in front of the stove?




			
				Haybale said:
			
		

> I am afraid my black lab might combust at some point  She is literally hot to the touch while laying next to the stove.  After awhile she gets up panting and changes location only to go right back a bit later.



Ditto with our cocker. Now and agian, I'll disrupt his slumber and make him walk around the living areas to cast off some of that heat he's been soaking up. Like a little furry radiator of four paws. :D


----------



## ShenValSteve (Dec 18, 2009)

Jrandall, his tail looks like the Shiba Inu's I see on Wikipedia.  Here's his story:  My wife was headed over to her sister's (three years ago Sunday, actually) and he ran out in the street.  She almost hit him, stopped, the couple had paid $150 for him for their daughter.  They were moving, and asked her if she wanted him.  So she brought him home.  He was pretty wild at first and would do the Shiba Inu scream very, very frequently.  We have two other dogs, including a lab mix we had just gotten (another rescue) 4 days before, so were planning on trying to find a home for him.  He chewed up a bunch of pillows and would bark like mad at the neighbors dog for awhile, but he has calmed down consdierably now.  After about 2 months, I said forget finding him a home, we're keeping him.  He is a smart little rascal.  He likes to sleep right beside one or the other of us, usually under the covers (he'll stand and wait for you to pull the covers up).  He loves his walks, and will spend time up in our laps when we're in the recliners in the living room.  I tell people that I wouldn't take a million dollars for him, and that I wouldn't take a million to have another like him!  His name is Scrappy, and whoever named him that picked a good one.  I'll have to see if my niece will take a picture of him and I'll see if I can figure out how to post one here in the next week or so.


----------



## rover47 (Dec 19, 2009)

But it's MY insert!  This dog will try to get thru the glass! ShenValSteve, My wife received this little "darling" for free from a friend of my daughter. It has ALL the Sheba traits. She owns the house the poor other dog a Shepard collie mix just puts up with her. I can understand your wife seeing your dog running loose. If chalupa gets the chance it's bye bye. She also loves to chew. Always stealing chunks of fire wood. Can't get her or the other dog to carry any in.


----------



## rover47 (Dec 19, 2009)

And she never cleans up around"her" insert.  :lol:  I better get my a.. in gear that looks crummy!


----------



## ShenValSteve (Dec 19, 2009)

Jrandall, beautiful dog!  Scrappy looks very much like her, the biggest difference is that his ears are more like the French Bulldog ears.  Coloring is very similar too.  Scrappy got out today, a friend of daughter's left the gate open.  Fortunately, the snow is so deep he can't run in it and I cornered him in a neighbor's shoveled driveway.  I'll try to get a pic here in the next week or so.  My wife thought it was Scrappy at first glance when I showed her the picture!


----------



## Topshelf (Dec 21, 2009)

I have two Brittanies that fight for the dog bed thats in front of my pellet stove. Sometimes even the cat, who thinks he's a dog, gets in there between the two of them


----------



## SlyFerret (Dec 21, 2009)

My silly dogs pass out in front of the stove... lay there panting to beat the band, but refuse to get up and move just a little farther a way from the stove.

-SF


----------



## fredarm (Dec 22, 2009)

My Wheaten Terrier likes it cool.  He won't go near the insert, but sleeps on a bed in front of the slider to the deck.


----------



## mikepinto65 (Dec 22, 2009)

fredarm said:
			
		

> My Wheaten Terrier likes it cool.  He won't go near the insert, but sleeps on a bed in front of the slider to the deck.



Same with my Wheaten, he much rather be cool. I see your in Eastern MA, where did you get yours from?? I have had my Wheaten now for almost two years, absolutely awesome dog. They have much energy that needs to be released, but we knew this prior to getting one and prepared ourselves for the amount of exercise he'd require. He is honestly the best dog I have ever had...smart, funny, affectionate, protective, and strong. Best part about him is that he's such a perfect size but strong as well so he can do virtually anything with me. No shedding is an added bonus as well! I can rant all day about him sorry, I just really love Wheatens and enjoy talking to people who are fortunate enough to own one (although they def are not for everyone).

Here are couple pics of him in a thread I started a few months back.

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/39697/


----------



## fredarm (Dec 28, 2009)

Sorry I'm just replying--the holidays kind of took over for a few days.  We got Riley from Graystone Kennels in Rehoboth, MA.  He will be 11 tomorrow.  Hard to believe!  He's become kind of a lazy slug in his old age, but still loves to tear around the house with a shoe in his mouth.  he doesn't chew them, just relocates them.  They are great dogs!


----------



## Dix (Dec 28, 2009)

The terrier group is such a cool bunch of dogs.

So different than other dogs.

I have a Smooth Haired Fox Terrier, who is coming up on 1 1/2 years old. What a whirlwind he is  He keeps me happy !


----------

